# Topics > Robotics > Soft robotics >  Chembot, shape-shifting robot, iRobot, Bedford, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - iRobot Corporation

Researcher - Annan Mozeika

----------


## Airicist

iRobot's Soft Morphing Blob 'Bot Takes Its First Steps

Uploaded on Oct 13, 2009




> iRobot's soft, shape-shifting robot blob can roll around and change shape. Video from IEEE IROS 2009. 
> Learn more:
> "iRobot's Shape-Shifting Blob 'Bot Takes Its First Steps"
> 
> by Anne-Marie Corley
> October 13, 2009

----------


## Airicist

Chembot Robot from MIT, IRobot, and Harvard

Uploaded on Jun 30, 2010




> This robot is an early Chembot (DARPA program) prototype created by joint research between IRobot, MIT, and Harvard.

----------

